# Day 12 on Mikes tapes doing great



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

Well folksI can't say for sure if tapes are soley responsible for my 2 week great strech or if it a compilation of the 6 other herbal remides in conjunction with the tapes that are doing it, but who cares! The point is something seems to be working for a sustained period of time and thats just great for me.I will be able to tell more as time gos on, but this is not the time for scientific enquiry or ruling in or out, I have spent the last 6 months doing that. This is the time to curl up next to happiness, relaxation and greatfulness. I will enjoy for now and store it for later as I may hit a ruff spot sometime again. I must say I enjoy the tapes and sleep through just about every session. This is very strange for me since I have not always been receptive to relaxation.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

great to hear you're doing well. You're right also that over concern about what is right is not conducive to success.Bada


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

It won't hurt to think or talk about hypnotherapy and how it works, or if it works. Learn all you can, ask questions. The more you know the more you will believe. I would have to say that those of us that have experienced improvement with hypnotherapy have really studied it. Don't worry about conscious thoughts of doubt, just push them aside. They will not affect your progress!It sounds as if you have opened your mind to the possibilities.







AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Ganas, I am very happy to hear your doing well. keep us updated and if you need anything let us know.After helping hundreds of people through them if they need it a lot has been learned.







Hang in there and wish you continue success.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2003)

Thumbs up, Ganas.... keep up the good work.Evie


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I really liked the way you put this:


> quote: This is the time to curl up next to happiness, relaxation and greatfulness


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

maybe you should follow me and nbecome a poet. I assume your hypnotherapist had no trouble wih your using the tapes as I explain to others in my clarity post.Bada


----------

